# Con needs a bit of bulking help....



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Alright guys, i am trying to finally hit 250lb currently i am 237lb first thing in the am after using the bathroom, i am very happy with how i am looking arms are finaly 19 inches cold my waist still fits size 33 pants and my upper body is now in xxl (american size) i am also happy with my strenght levels lately.

My current diet is gaining weight just fine but it is a bit unbalanced nutrient wise ie i push veg and fruit to the side for more calorie dense foods.

The problem is its jacking up my blood pressure and heart rate systolic is in stage one hyper tension diastolic is still in high normal, i am not exactly happy with this.

So i have written out a diet that includes plenty of fiber and veg and looks low in sodium.

Water intake 4 liters of water per day......i have been drinking very little water and in return drinking gatoraid cups of tea and other such things i know this is not good:rolleyes:

9

2 cups oats 20p 12f 108c(92grams after fiber)

1 glass orange juice to blend oats with 27c

1 1/2 cup egg whites 36p

5 whole omega eggs 30p 20f

Animal pack, garlic, hawthorn, mag/cal/zinc

12

8 ounces chicken 48p 2f

1/2 cup brown rice 8p 74c(68c after fiber) 2f

1 cup broccoli 2p 6c (4c after fiber)

small apple 14c

10 grams fish oil

3

8 ounces chicken 48p 2f

1/2 cup brown rice 8p 74c(68c after fiber) 2f

1 cup broccoli 2p 6c (4c after fiber)

1 glass grape fruit juice 22c

10 grams fish oil

Garlic, hawthorn

6

Non training days

60 grams protein from pure whey

30 grams of mixed oils (macadamia, walnut ext)

3 stalks celery

Training days

60 grams protein from pure whey

100 grams simple sugars

creatine 1 spoon

beta alanine 1/2 spoon

glycerol 2 spoon

bcaa 1 spoon

1 hour later followed by

2 cups oats 20p 12f 108c(92grams after fiber)

2 bananas 50c

x1 scoop muscle fuel 32 protein

9

8 ounces lean steak in marinade

200 grams potatoe 4p 30c 3f

1 cup spinach 1p 1c

12

x2 scoops muscle fuel 64 protein

30ml udo oil

3 asparagus stalk

Zma, coQ10, red rice yeast

So guys what am i missing out on?

Cheat meals is not some thing i really do because i find it hard to eat enough to gain any way but i do like to have cups of tea and the odd alcoholic free beer with my steak

As many of you know if you ever looked at my diet log, i am not overly structured with diet and i think this is hurting my progress and perhaps my health in the long run so i am going to make a change ( i have made big progress by eating the right amounts of protein at the right times of day for me this is progress).


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Beetroot?

http://www.allinfodir.com/healthinfo/beetroot-helps-to-beats-hypertension-in-a-natural-way.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Beetroot?
> 
> http://www.allinfodir.com/healthinfo/beetroot-helps-to-beats-hypertension-in-a-natural-way.html


 Superb making this thread has already been worth it:thumb:


----------



## sophos9 (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure of any nutritional indexes but try and find food which contain good levels of nitrates which get your blood cells creating nitric oxide - NO is a signalling molecule which produces a relaxing factor on the smooth muscle around the blood vessels thus assisting in the reduction of hypertension

There are products on the market that claim to increase muscle growth however there is no science to back this up (possible Viagra affect) but may be worth looking into to measure the impact on systole hypertension

Hope you sort it soon!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nitrates from cured meats have been directly linked to bowel cancer.

Your diet looks mint con.

How long have you been at 237?

Have you got digestive enzymes?

you should include liver as its like the most anabolic food ever. SO nutrient dense, The most nutrient dense food source I believe so much so you should only have it eod. Hold on I'll link a goood post.

http://forum.myprotein.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5413

That has a great list of food worthy additions to any diet.

Also you may want to consider some offal as this is also rediculesly nutrient rich and low carb (same as liver) which won't affect bp.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Max,any particular liver you'd recommend?


----------



## sophos9 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry, I should have written 'try and find a fruit/vegetable source'.



MXD said:


> Nitrates from cured meats have been directly linked to bowel cancer.


Thats sodium nitrate and its due to the heme content...

The only thing to watch for when targeting an increase of nitrate is that the amines and nitrostatin collision which results in nitrosamines and the conversion of nitrates to nitrites however if your intake of Vitamin C or infact any other absorbic acid is sufficient, the conversion of nitrates to nitrite (or nitrosamine) will be rendered useless

Hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

I actually do have Liver pills come to think of MXD mate i will have to add them in also.

As far as blood pressure it will be due to the rapid weight gain, i am 240lb this morning so i recon i could be holding a little water:whistling:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You feeling ok Con mate? Where are the fcuking burgers and Coke? lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Max,any particular liver you'd recommend?


I like nz lambs liver as livestock grased in NZ are far more nutritious due to the pastures being hardly ever farmed and thus very nutrient rich.

Also lamb is pretty much allways grass fed so you're guarenteed a very nice efa ballance.

Infact I much prefer lamb as a red meat source over steak as most cows diet are utterly horrific. If I could afford the grass fed id get that but I'm not made of ££ lol

Its also worth a mention you can switch between pigs and lambs livers as the nutritional profiles are quite different to take advantage of the full nutritional value of the liver.

NZ lams is the best though. If you get the pigs try for organic but in will be rediculesly nutritious even if it isnt.



Con said:


> I actually do have Liver pills come to think of MXD mate i will have to add them in also.
> 
> As far as blood pressure it will be due to the rapid weight gain, i am 240lb this morning so i recon i could be holding a little water:whistling:


lol, get some real liver in you man, do you the world of good. Offal is amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## bobby chariot (Nov 1, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Beetroot?
> 
> http://www.allinfodir.com/healthinfo/beetroot-helps-to-beats-hypertension-in-a-natural-way.html


Excellent info

:beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MXD said:


> Nitrates from cured meats have been directly linked to bowel cancer.
> 
> Your diet looks mint con.
> 
> ...


Mate your disgusting URGHHH my mother used to force feed me that sh1t as a kid URGHHHHH

ohhh the memories:cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I like liver, as long as it is not over cooked and dry.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I like liver, as long as it is not over cooked and dry.


NYTOL LECTOR :lol: :lol:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I like liver, as long as it is not over cooked and dry.


I tryed liver steaks on holiday and it was all of the above. Put me off liver straight away as i hieved.

It was rank.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Liver and Onions.

Yummmmnnn!


----------

